# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  ADHD

## giannis88

Καλησπέρα

Είμαι 24 και εδώ και καιρό βασανίζομαι για το αν πρέπει να πάω σε ψυχολόγο ή όχι. Τελικά,μάλλον πρέπει να το κάνω γιατί τα προβλήματα φαίνονται πράγματι να είναι τέτοιας φύσης. Μετά από μια μικρή έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο, σκέφτομαι ότι πάσχω από ADHD. Τα συμπτώματα είναι κραυγαλέα:

Α)είμαι εξαιρετικά ανυπόμονος, σε σημείο να βρίζω μέσα μου ασύστολα όταν περιμένω π.χ σε μια ουρά 

Β)τα νεύρα μου είναι κάτι το πρωτοφανές:εξοργίζομαι για ασήμαντα πράγματα και συχνά τσακώνομαι με τους γύρω μου για αυτό. Λέω πράγματα χωρίς να τα σκέφτομαι προσβάλλοντας ανθρώπους που αγαπώ,και τα οποία μετά τα μετανιώνω αμέσως. Με ενοχλούν ιδιαίτερα πράγματα ασήμαντα, αδιάφορες λεπτομέρειες της καθημερινότητας. 

Γ) Είμαι τραγικά αναποφάσιστος και δυσκολεύομαι να διαλέξω ανάμεσα σε όμοια πράγματα,πάλι με ασήμαντες διαφορές.Τείνω να αναλύω τα πράγματα σε εξευτελιστικό βαθμό.

Δ)Δουλεύω σε παραπάνω από μία εργασίες την φορά,γιατί νιώθω ανία ασχολούμενος μόνο με μία.

Ε)Νιώθω συνεχώς μια καταδίωξη στο κεφάλι μου, σαν να είναι φλιπεράκι. Ακόμα και όταν χαλαρώνω,βλέπω μια ταινία,ή διαβάζω ένα βιβλίο,άσχετες λεπτομέρειες και εικόνες μπαίνουν στο μυαλό μου. Το στήθος μου ασταμάτητα έχει μια διεργασία μέσα του, σαν να ανακατεύεται,σαν να έχει άμμο. Θέλω να κάνω πολλά πράγματα στον χρόνο μου και εξοργίζομαι,μεμψιμοιρώ όταν χάνω χρόνο με αδιάφορες ασχολίες. Ωστόσο, σαν από αυτοκαταστροφή, πολύ συχνά ασχολούμαι με αδιάφορα πράγματα και αυτό έχει αποτέλεσμα να τα βάζω με τον εαυτό μου. Έχω μια μανία να προλάβω να κάνω και να δω όσα περισσότερα μπορώ και αυτό ξέρω από πού πηγάζει:η οικογένειά μου δεν είχε καμία σχέση με τα ενδιαφέροντά μου και άργησα να μάθω τα πράγματα που τώρα αγαπώ (λογοτεχνία,συγγραφή,μουσι ή,κινηματογράφος, άθληση, ακόμα και το άλλο φύλο). Έτσι,είναι σαν να θέλω να αναπληρώσω τον χαμένο χρόνο,αλλά αυτό με πνίγει.

Στα παραπάνω να προσθέσω και ότι με διακατέχει ένα ακατονόητο κράμα ανασφάλειας και υπεροψίας. Σε άλλα πράγματα νιώθω πανίσχυρος σε άλλα αδύναμος,ακόμα και στα ίδια πράγματα βλέπω τον εαυτό μου με διαφορετικό βαρόμετρο. Ξέρω πού αξίζω και τι ικανότητες έχω,αλλά έχω αμφιβολίες αν θα τα καταφέρω,την στιγμή που στους γύρω δίνω την εντύπωση ενός ισχυρογνώμονα και σίγουρου ανθρώπου. Ζω μια ζωή σχετικά καλή και έχω πολλές φιλοδοξίες για μένα,ως άτομο,αλλά είναι στιγμές σαν να καίγομαι να αποδείξω κάτι σε κάποιον ότι αξίζω και να απολαύσω την καταξίωση.

Είμαι πολύ κοινωνικός,έχω πολλούς και καλούς φίλους,κοπέλα, βγαίνω, είμαι δημιουργικός, ευχάριστος,με πολύ χιούμορ (σαρκαστικό και προσβλητικό,ωστόσο,μερικές φορές),αγαπητός και συμπαθής σε όσους με γνωρίζουν καλά. Είμαι ΄΄καλό παιδί΄΄,αλλά κάνω άσχημες σκέψεις για ανθρώπους άγνωστους,π.χ στο λεωφορείο, απλά επειδή εγώ είμαι οργισμένος για κάτι.

Ξέρω ότι πρέπει να δω κάποιον ειδικό,αλλά απλώς ενδιαφέρομαι για παραπάνω γνώμες,προσωρινά. 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## 3wtiko

καλημέρα j88

πολλές φοερές όταν διαβάζω για κάποια ασθένεια ή όταν μοιράζομαι με ανθρώπους το τί νιώθω

-νιωθουμε κατα το 90% εμπίπτουν τα συμπτώματά μου ότι απο κάτι πάσχω, 

αν έπασχα λοιπόν ,μάλλον τώρα δεν θα ήμουν σε θέση να σου απαντώ.

μην αφήνεις την ψυχική σου ηρεμία να σου την κλονίζουν διάφορες κατηγοριοποιήσεις συμπτωμάτων

κάνοντας τον γιατρό με πληροφορίες, η πληροφορία ποτέ δεν είναι γνώση,


εμπιστευσου έναν ειδικό για να εκφράσεις τις ανησυχίες σου και μην αφήνεσαι εκτεθημένος σε 

εικασίες.

ο εαυτός σου είναι ότι πολυτιμότερο έχεις, αντιμετωπισέ τον με σοβαρότητα και αγάπη ,

οι \"ατέλειές \"δεν είναι ντε και καλά νοσηρές, η εποχή μας και η ζωή είναι δύσκολη,

χρειάζονται αντισώματα για να επιβιώσουμε, 

άλλα τα διαθέτουμε και άλλα τα αποκτούμε,

εύχομαι ότι οι ανησυχίες σου να εφησυχαστουν !

----------


## giannis88

Φίλε μου,αυτό που λες το έχω σκεφτεί γιατί είναι πολύ μεγάλη παγίδα. Οπότε προσέχω πολύ πριν βγάλω τα συμπεράσματα. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση,όμως,ήταν σαν να έβλεπα την φωτογραφία μου δίπλα. Δεν το θεωρώ απαραίτητα κακό,νιώθω ίσως καλύτερα βλέποντας ότι είναι κάτι κατηγοριοποιήσιμο και με ταμπέλα. 

Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## keep_walking

> Signs and symptoms
> 
> Inattention, hyperactivity, and impulsivity are the key behaviors of ADHD. The symptoms of ADHD are especially difficult to define because it is hard to draw the line at where normal levels of inattention, hyperactivity, and impulsivity end and clinically significant levels requiring intervention begin.[16] To be diagnosed with ADHD, symptoms must be observed in two different settings for six months or more and to a degree that is greater than other children of the same age.[33]
> The symptom categories of ADHD in children yield three potential classifications of ADHD—predominantly inattentive type, predominantly hyperactive-impulsive type, or combined type if criteria for both subtypes are met:[16]:p.4
> Predominantly inattentive type symptoms may include:[34]
> Be easily distracted, miss details, forget things, and frequently switch from one activity to another
> Have difficulty maintaining focus on one task
> Become bored with a task after only a few minutes, unless doing something enjoyable
> Have difficulty focusing attention on organizing and completing a task or learning something new
> ...



Αυτα ειναι τα συμπτωματα του ADHD.

----------


## keep_walking

Εχω και εγω πολλα απο αυτα και την μαρτυρια των δικων μου οτι μικρος ειχα ADHD...που ισως να εχουν δικιο αλλα πλεον μου ειναι αδιαφορο...παιρνω αντιψυχωτικα φαρμακα για ψυχωση παρεπιπτοντως.

----------


## giannis88

Έχω πολλά από αυτά. Επίσης,θυμάμαι ότι αυτή η αγχωτική υπερκινητικότητα είχε αρχίσει κάπου στο λύκειο,οπότε μάλλον ανήκω στο ποσοστό που αυτό πέρασε και στην ενηλικίωση... 

Τα φάρμακα που παίρνεις για ποιο λόγο είναι;

----------


## keep_walking

Ειναι αντιψυχωτικο...γιατι αντιμετωπισα ψυχωση στα 25-26 μου και απο τα 28 περιπου παιρνω αντιψυχωτικο.

Βασικα εγω ημουν xtreme περιπτωση απο γενησιμιου μου...πολυ μονος , δεν προσεχα ποτε στην ταξη , δεν προσεχα τις δραστηριοτητες των αλλων πολλες φορες , δεν συμμετειχα πουθενα ,

δεν επαιζα καλα - καλα με τους αλλους και ολη την ωρα ονειροπολουσα σε απιστευτο βαθμο.

Ευτυχως που ημουν και αρκετα εξυπνος και πετυχα ορισμενα πραγματα , αλλα εχω και μεγαλες αδυναμιες.

----------


## turtle

Βασικά αδίκως γράφεις εδώ .. υπάρχουν εξιδικευμένα ερωτηματολόγια που μπορείς να απαντήσεις ... και να πάρεις διάγνωση ... Look στο ADHD GREECE SITE και ενημέρωσουν για να σου φύγουν οι αμφιβολίες

----------


## teras

οποιος διαβασει τα συμπτωματα της δεπυ θα νομισει οτι εχει δεπυ............η δεπυ δεν ειναι απλα οτι δεν συγκεντρωνεσαι η οτι εισαι ανυπομονος. 
ονλι ο ψυχιατρος με ειδικα ερωτηματολογια, και εξειδικευμενο ιστορικο θα σου πει αν εχεις.

----------

